# Sticky  No "Price Talk" or "Where to Buy" outside of the "Deals Sticky"



## rboster

*No "Price Talk" or "Where to Buy" outside of the "Deals Sticky"*

We do not allow price discussions or "where to buy" X receiver/amp etc in this forum. We have added this sticky

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-re...amp-processors-deals-thread.html#post54630702

for those discussions and questions. We have a "great deals" forum (http://www.avsforum.com/forum/122-great-found-deals/) for that discussion too. 

If pricing and other related discussions continue, you'll receive an infraction and maybe banned from participating in that thread.


----------

